# 240 sx is Unstable at high speeds?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

How fast can you go in a 240sx before it will become unstable? 
Which model and year would be the most stable? 
s13 coupe s13 fastback or s14


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

I personally hit about a buck 15 to a buck 20 before i get unstable, and i've got bad bushings and blown shocks, so that ought to tell you something about an s14. really i dont think the body style will contribute that much considering the amount of aftermarket stuff you can find to help stiffen the chassis.


----------



## Blinocac200sx (Aug 6, 2004)

The biggest problem is if you have Hycus. It makes highspeed steering corrections kinda wicked.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Well stock you're only going 118 in a DE S13 anyway.


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

S14 must go a bit faster, either that or my speedo's off by a bit.


----------



## BrianNVdCustoms (Feb 18, 2005)

no matter what year you purchase...Tein or HKS suspension will be in order...I get Tein really inexpensive! hint hint...hahahaha


----------



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

Blinocac200sx said:


> The biggest problem is if you have Hycus. It makes highspeed steering corrections kinda wicked.


my hicas never bothers me at high speed but you can feel the quicker steering ratio. even with its worn suspension it still feels comfortable all the way to the govenor.


----------



## Blinocac200sx (Aug 6, 2004)

Some folks handle it better than others.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Well stock you're only going 118 in a DE S13 anyway.


Thats the fastest Ive go 118 mph before the governor kicked in in a 95 240sx SE totally stock, and it felt very stable


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Tyres make a night and day difference in high speed stability.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Gerardo said:


> Thats the fastest Ive go 118 mph before the governor kicked in in a 95 240sx SE totally stock, and it felt very stable


 Well there is the answer then.


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

I've had the speedo pegged and then some, racing a modified G35 coupe in the rain on Sawgrass Expressway here in South Florida. I can only guess that it was somewhere around 140 (based on RPM and past race experience). It was very stable up to that point, but then the hydroplaning caused me to let off the throttle ... sssqqquuuiiiiirrrrrrllllleeeeyyyyy ... BTW, I smoked him. :thumbup: Cool guy though, gave me a thumbs up as he exited in Coral Springs ... at least I THINK it was a thumb(?).


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

^i bet u think ur cool, dont post about street racing in here.


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Ksilvia8 said:


> ^i bet u think ur cool, dont post about street racing in here.


Excuse me? Coolness has nothing to do with sharing an experience that portrays an example of the question at hand. Besides, a true automotive enthusiast cannot tell me that they've never street raced. I'd bet that I'm a tad bit older than the average 240 crowd here and also have a strong "legal" racing background with driver training to reflect upon it. Who are you, and what are your qualifications anyway? And, how exactly did you answer the question in this post?? And why exactly can I not share this experience here in the "General" section??? Sorry if I seem a bit harsh, but your comment comes off as a bit uneccessary in my opinion. If you'd like to chat with me on this topic, email me at [email protected] so we can keep this post free and clear from the topic at hand. Thanks.


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

4sphed said:


> Excuse me? Coolness has nothing to do with sharing an experience that portrays an example of the question at hand. Besides, a true automotive enthusiast cannot tell me that they've never street raced. I'd bet that I'm a tad bit older than the average 240 crowd here and also have a strong "legal" racing background with driver training to reflect upon it. Who are you, and what are your qualifications anyway? And, how exactly did you answer the question in this post?? And why exactly can I not share this experience here in the "General" section??? Sorry if I seem a bit harsh, but your comment comes off as a bit uneccessary in my opinion. If you'd like to chat with me on this topic, email me at [email protected] so we can keep this post free and clear from the topic at hand. Thanks.


I took time to read the forum rules in which they state no posting about street racing. My apologies, as I should have read them earlier. However (disclaimer  ), my idea of street racing is not one of illegal gatherings in which many people are at risk. Or, that of speeding down urban city streets/highways with heavy traffic, dangerously weaving in and out of other moving vehicles. The seldom so called street racing that I refer to in my post above I must clarify as late evening on a rural road with absolutely no traffic (e.g. no one at risk except those who chose to be; me and him). But back to the way you came accross to me in your reply ... still seems a tad rude. There may have been a nicer way to introduce yourself to me, don't you think? Maybe a more polite comment directing me to the forum rules? Anyway, let's stick to the topic at hand regarding high speed stability (racing? or speeding?), in which getting off topic is prohibited (thread jacking), and being rude to newbies (me for one), not to mention hostility and flaming (maybe). And by the way, you're not exactly setting a good example following the newbie rules regarding grammar (I researched); I say that light heartedly. I'm out of breath, let's be friends :thumbup: !

I again apologize for any of this post or the later that may have been taken out of context as sarcasm or rule breaking. It's sometimes difficult to perceive one's demeanor by just typed words, right? I'm a nice guy ... wordy, but nice ... really. :cheers: 

Back on topic: My 240 with Tein HRs, Whiteline bushings and proper suspension tuning is very stable at high speeds ... love it.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

4sphed said:


> I took time to read the forum rules in which they state no posting about street racing. My apologies, as I should have read them earlier. However (disclaimer  ), my idea of street racing is not one of illegal gatherings in which many people are at risk. Or, that of speeding down urban city streets/highways with heavy traffic, dangerously weaving in and out of other moving vehicles. The seldom so called street racing that I refer to in my post above I must clarify as late evening on a rural road with absolutely no traffic (e.g. no one at risk except those who chose to be; me and him). But back to the way you came accross to me in your reply ... still seems a tad rude. There may have been a nicer way to introduce yourself to me, don't you think? Maybe a more polite comment directing me to the forum rules? Anyway, let's stick to the topic at hand regarding high speed stability (racing? or speeding?), in which getting off topic is prohibited (thread jacking), and being rude to newbies (me for one), not to mention hostility and flaming (maybe). And by the way, you're not exactly setting a good example following the newbie rules regarding grammar (I researched); I say that light heartedly. I'm out of breath, let's be friends :thumbup: !
> 
> I again apologize for any of this post or the later that may have been taken out of context as sarcasm or rule breaking. It's sometimes difficult to perceive one's demeanor by just typed words, right? I'm a nice guy ... wordy, but nice ... really. :cheers:
> 
> Back on topic: My 240 with Tein HRs, Whiteline bushings and proper suspension tuning is very stable at high speeds ... love it.


he did what anyone does, just dont post about street racing, people dont like it, and you didnt read the rules!!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> he did what anyone does, just dont post about street racing, people dont like it, and you didnt read the rules!!! :thumbdwn:


I did read the rules ... after ... let's move on shall we  .


----------



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

Blinocac200sx said:


> Some folks handle it better than others.


WTF??? Hicas does not engage in a straight line. It engages under extreme cornering conditions (I should know I have one) and even then it only uses play in the stock rubber suspension bushing to move. Once again I say Hicas does not engage on a straight line.



Zac said:


> Tyres make a night and day difference in high speed stability.


^ Quoted for the truth. I run tires with a 300 treadwear rating. After removing the speed limiter on my ecu 130 feels fine in my car (even with the headlights up).


----------

